# Wo fallen die Windschuppen relativ gut?



## Loser (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich spiele ein Druide und möchte diesen gerne auf Heilung aufbauen, ab dem Skill 375 kann man sich als Lederer, das Windfalkenste erstellen dafür benötige ich die oben erwähnten Windschuppen, aber laut Mop-Map haben die eine Dropchance von 0,4 % und mein Gefühl beim in Schergrat ist das gleiche.

Wo farmt ihr die denn?


----------



## Pomela (1. Oktober 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29547

beachte den Karteireiter: "gekürschnert von", auch können manche Kommentare sehr nützlich sein...


----------



## Derbösetaure (2. Oktober 2008)

im schegrat bei den todesblablub östlich davon farm ich die immer


----------



## Humfred (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich farm die im Schattenmondtal da unten irgendwo bei so Blutelfen, jeder 5. Mob hat eine dabei :-)


----------



## lovela (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du der Fraktion Seher angehörst, dann kannst du recht flott zu dem Seher-Quartier im Schattenmondtal fliegen und etwas Links von dem Dorf findest du einige "Vögel" die des sehr gut droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

